# Euro disney



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Can anyone give me update on staying overnight in the carparks, we are thinking of going over for Easter any info would be great, Thanks


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I was there in june and there were a few motorhomes parked on the main car park.My daughter was staying on the complex at the hotel cheyenne so i sneaked in there for 3 days til i got sussed out and found a ticket telling me i cant park (it was that hot i left the overhead bed window open).I then went to the garage outside the cheyenne and parked there for a night,it is listed as a parking place .A few of the main car parks were shut but whether they open in season i dont know .By the way their season is july/ august but should imagine easter is busy.
Rob


----------



## mattr (Jul 6, 2008)

we parked there during the october half term week with no problems, just had to drive out each day to get another ticket, loads of other vans parked there also


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We are looking to stay there for a couple of nights in January on route to Spain and according to their website the main car park is still open for overnighting.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

hey ob1 where did you find that on the web site


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we stayed in the car park xmas 2006 no problems. The toilets & showers were open. One motorhome german I think even ran a lead out of a wall socket in the shower for his lecy to his van!!!!!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

mattr said:


> we parked there during the october half term week with no problems, just had to drive out each day to get another ticket, loads of other vans parked there also


Hi stayed there last week 2 nights Christmas eve/day no problems parking was 13 euro per night you can either go out the slip road and back in again and pay at the toll like barrier OR walk to the main theme park gate at security BUT this can be a good 15 min walk each way from the MH (3 x 15 mins) Spaces, hundreds of spaces just for MHs slightly sloping hard standing (for drainage) just remember where you parked parking fee included hot showers toilets and water (not off season) bad points: not many good walk (travellator system) to theme park can be noisy if parked next to MH with a gen running, if busy close parking, carparked had a road sweeper come round at 2am to sweep carpark, hopr this helps PD.  Have a great day I did, just remember to get in at 10 am before the rush and do all the main rides first using the fast ticket system to save time, as the day will just fly in, cost of food take your own coke 3 euro, hotdog with cheese 9 euro, average meal (eat all you can style) 27 euro each.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks piedodger thats exactly the info i was looking for, top man


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ciderdaze

It was definitely there on one of the links but I can't find it again. I'll have another look and come back to you.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ciderdaze

Go to www.disneylandparis.co.uk
Then click FAQ section at bottom of page.
Then 'Getting to and around Disneyland Resort' / 'May I park my camper / Campers are allowed, etc.

Somewhere else the price was quoted at 20 euros per night.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks ob1,There seems to be some cheap deals for ferrys over the easter break so now were sorted thanks to all for advice


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got back today after staying for 4 days. Dont park to near to the travelator as it started singing xmas carols at 5.00am this morning. Had a great time along with loads of other motorhomers.
Dawn x


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

We are hoping to pop over 19th dec. The showers etc will be closed which is ok, but we are staying for 4 days. does anyone know where we can top up with water, so we can shower etc in our MH.
many thanks


----------



## terry13 (Jan 31, 2010)

hi we were there for the new year i think there is still a tap left on out side toilet block for water and i think the showers were on the odd time and if you get the Annual pass you get free parking


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

It was 20 Euros a night in August this year.There are a couple of taps next to the coach service point which is in the car park next door(nearer to Disney)


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

many thanks for the info, we already have the annual passes, forgot about the sink outside.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all. I am also returning at christmas. I have recently returned and have the annual passes. Will the toilet blocks be open during this period. And is the tap outside the toilet block left on?


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Disney*

Hi Raf and all Disney lovers who are first timers.

We have been there over Christmas and the New Year. Yes the tap by the toilet block is left on, the toilet and shower block, in our experiences have always been open. Wendy and Dave


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

we were there 5th dec last year and everything was locked up, do the open it nearer to Xmas


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

our Xmas trip was cancelled due to the snow, so we are trying again and leaving on Sunday morning. Has anyone been recently are the showers etc open yet.


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi 

we shall be there from Saturday onwards. Going into Paris for a few days and the park also. We might get a new annual pass. 
You can park foc with a fantast pass they cost aprox 130 euro per person.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

do all the family need annual passes to park foc or can just one person have it ??
my dh wouldnt go more than once a year but me and the kids could easily go more often :O)


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

if one person has it then only that person gets the benefits and the others will still have to pay


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Antpurley, I understand for the unlimited entrance to DL but If I buy the annual pass and am driving the motorhome, surely I can park it free without all the other occupents needing annual passes too...


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

of course , sorry I misunderstood, 1 pass to park in the carpark. hope your going often though cos that could work out an expensive car park ticket.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Just thought i would bump this up, incase anyone has arrived at Disney and able to tell us if the shower/toilet block is open? just saves us filling up to the brim with water!


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

We left Eurodisney on 3rd Jan, all the facilities were open... however this might just have been because of Christmas and New Year ?


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

just got back all facilities are open


----------

